# My Fluval chi



## AcidFear (Aug 19, 2012)

This is my first tank its a fluval chi with 2 peppered cory cats a betta and some sort of low light plant(forget the name cause im not that bright lol) I have been meaning to post these pictures of it for awhile now so here it is






















The betta is hard to get a clear shot of as he doesnt stay still...








two weeks after having the chi i realized i wanted more then just a few fish so i bought a 33 off macframalama a week or so after that he found me a wicked deal on a 90 so now im up to 3 tanks... will be posting more pics soon of the bigger tanks the 33 has 2 julie cory cats and a flowerhorn witch will be moving to the 90 when i get it fully set up


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks real nice, i have a 5g chi they are nice but i want to upgrade to the one u have lol we always want to upgrade


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm noticing he's quite the proponent of MTS 



AcidFear said:


> i bought a 33 off macframalama a week or so after that he found me a wicked deal on a 90 so now im up to 3 tanks...


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

I really like your substrate  cool tank


----------



## bugaboo433 (Jul 12, 2010)

I have a 5g and a 6.6g beside each other, each has a Super Half Moon Better, 2 albino cories, and a small pleco in them. Really nice having them side by side on my computer desk.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

Reckon said:


> I'm noticing he's quite the proponent of MTS


I have MTS so bad I can spread it , like a biological weapon ... muwhahah ha ha ha haaaa..


----------



## bugaboo433 (Jul 12, 2010)

How many tanks macframalama??


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

I've cut down pretty dramatically in the last few weeks dropped from 11-12 to like 5, but i may have to set another one up, I shut a bunch of smaller one down to start a new 120,


----------



## bugaboo433 (Jul 12, 2010)

Wow, 11-12, where did you keep them all? All Cichlids?


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

haha ahhh yeah breeding hybrids takes alot of space, and trying to piece together pairs, plus tanks for fry, and you get some that are just evil so they have solitary confinement , and i have my veiled flowerhorn in the big tank,
it spiraled out of hand fast but hey ... i can now safely pass the torch to acidfear... haha 
I still have some stuff to close out but I literally cant stop i keep seeing stuff and as fast as i shut em down i want a new one or a new species of this or that .. for like 3 hours today i had it in my head to set up an electric eel tank.. but im over that for now..


----------



## AcidFear (Aug 19, 2012)

macframalama said:


> haha ahhh yeah breeding hybrids takes alot of space, and trying to piece together pairs, plus tanks for fry, and you get some that are just evil so they have solitary confinement , and i have my veiled flowerhorn in the big tank,
> it spiraled out of hand fast but hey ... i can now safely pass the torch to acidfear... haha
> I still have some stuff to close out but I literally cant stop i keep seeing stuff and as fast as i shut em down i want a new one or a new species of this or that .. for like 3 hours today i had it in my head to set up an electric eel tank.. but im over that for now..


 lol no more tanks for me im running out of room... if anything ill get rid of the 6.6 chi and get like a 10 or 20 gal but id be maxed out after that


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

thats what you say now , but wait til some of those hybrid fry grow out a bit lmao your gonna need somewhere for them, and besides after you see what im gonna bring in next your gonna want one too mu ha hahhahahaha ha........*clears throat* ha

its nice to see you are enjoying the fish thing rickie, its cool to see you enjoying the fish thing, and its nice to have someone local to nerd out with , and besides you have the gear now . thats the hard part... so the flood gate has already been opened.


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice looking chi, I've always wanted one of those. Got a great spot for one as well...just need time to get it set up without the wife knowing. Easier to ask forgiveness than permission, right?


----------

